# Birk's Videos



## Kactiguy (Jan 29, 2008)

I visited Birk's (Oldmechthings)place today and took a bunch of videos of a few of his many wonders. He asked if I could post them for him, so that is what I'm doing. The first few that I post will be of things he has already posted, but were only lacking video. I'll include a link to his original posts.

To start off I thought I'd show you ONE of his sheds where he keeps many of his treasures. I think of it as the Birk Museum. I've visited many, many times and still see new things each time I go. He could sell tickets. Just be sure to schedule a few hours to see it all.

Guy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebDMh6pAlN8[/ame]


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its a big boys toy store. Sweet!


----------



## Kactiguy (Jan 29, 2008)

You have no idea.
Here is his Unicycle Dude.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYohW82RJak[/ame]
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1224.0


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

I just showed Unicycle dude to my wife. I wouldn't be surprised if she has me making one for my coming son's room. Awesome.

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Jan 30, 2008)

Man... I just thought I had a lot of stuff in my shop.....LOL. Looks like a veritable tinker's play land in there. 

Steve


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 30, 2008)

I know that unicycle dude. I think his name was "Rube Goldberg", but I could be wrong.

BW


----------

